# Topics > Related topics > Standards >  Intelligent Systems Division, National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), Gaithersburg, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Website - nist.gov

Intelligent Systems Division - nist.gov/el/isd

youtube.com/usnistgov

facebook.com/usnistgov

twitter.com/NIST

linkedin.com/company/nist

instagram.com/usnistgov

National Institute of Standards and Technology on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

NIST Robotics Test Facility: Putting Mechanical First Responders to the Test 

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> An inside look at the NIST Robotics Test Facility, a lab designed to put first responder robots (for search-and-rescue, bomb disposal, etc.) through standardized tests of their abilities. Evaluations include mobility, manipulation, human-robot interactions, sensing and endurance

----------


## Airicist

Article "NIST releases AI engagement plan in response to Trump executive order"

Khari Johnson
July 2, 2019

----------

